# Motorhome Security System - Cobra confirmation



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, thanks to everyone who has suggested systems to us, we are now down to two choices and would appreciate any suggestions as to which to go for. 

1) Van Bitz - we would have to travel about 300 miles to Devon to have this fixed, I realise it is probably the better of the two systems but it's a long way to go.

2) The Cobra 2 - we can have this installed by our motorhome supplier which would be much easier than going to Devon but can anyone who has the Cobra just let me know briefly if they think it's a good alarm

Sorry to keep on about this but my mother is driving me mad wanting to know which one to go for and keeps going on at me about posting on here to ask!...Thanks in advance


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well I have a Cobra and it was recommended by a friend who has an auto electrical business. He rates them above most other. His experience is car alarms so the other could be better but he has no knowlege of the system difference.
The cobra is easy to use, interfaces with central locking, can be isolated cab and livingspace. Has been out in high wnds, heavy rain and snow and has not false alarmed.

Just one part of an integrated system.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Cobra*

Thanks, could you just confirm that the motion detectors inside can be disarmed? I spent about half an hour on the phone today trying to get confirmation of this, and when I did get the answer wasn't too convinced that it was right!


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello TravelBug

Have you considered the Meta HPA T alarm system. Have one fitted to our coachbuilt, covers all external doors, one external locker and has internal movement and sound sensors which can be switched off as required. Had no problems at all. Cost £540 and the last time I was looking at Vanbitz website, this was the alarm they used in their Strikeback system.

Perhaps available to you locally.

Regards trig


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*security one last question.*

Hi travelbug

I have a cobra (not sure if cobra 1 or 2) that was fitted by my dealer. As far as I can tell it is designed for cars. I say this because once I've unlocked the central locking using the 'blip' key I have to open one of the cab doors first before opening the caravan door. Should I forget to open the cab door off goes the alarm and tracker. Opening the cab door is of course exactly what you do in a car.

I know nothing about the van bitz or any other alarm but if they remove the need to carry out the above sequence I think it would be better for me next time, if there is one.

On purchase of my cobra the dealer said there was a way to by pass the need to open the cab door first but when I asked about it being done a month or so later he wasn't too keen. I think it was due to them not really being allowed to do it by cobra rather than it not being possible to do it.

Hope this helps.

bill


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

By motion sensor do you mean a PIR. If so my Cobra system does not have one. By internal sensors I mean ultra sonic ones for teh cab area. They can be isolated by clicking the remote. This leaves the external points armed but not the cab.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Travelbug,
I have had a Cobra system on my previous three motorhomes, I don't recognise the problem of having to open a cab door to prevent the system re arming but on my current vehicle I do have to open and shut a cab door if I wish to prevent them re locking but I am sure that they only lock not arm.
As mentioned by Asgard the internal sensors can be isolated from the key fob, a useful feature when taking a nap in lay byes or services .
The subject of alarm systems takes me back to the day we picked up a new van from Murvi.So excited were we that the detail of how the alarm was controlled went in one ear and out the other or should I say in and out of four ears.
We arrived on a fully booked CL site late in the evening and went to bed very tired , locking the van by the remote fob , something of a luxury which we had never had before.
I awoke in the early hours and it dawned upon me that if either of us made any movement whatsoever, the internal sensors , to which I hadn't given any thought when I armed the system, would be triggered, waking everybody on site.
I knew that I had left the keys on the dashboard and therefore no dis -arming was possible without setting off the alarm.
I had to wake Mrs Denboy and break the news to her that everything would be fine provided neither of us moved an inch for the next six hours.
I won't bother you with her comments.
There followed one of the most uncomfortable nights in our marriage and so when 7 am approached I flew open the sliding door with relief , our ordeal was over, except that the sliding door is also included in the system and 
before I could grab the keys we were treating the ( holiday ) camp to a new version of wakey wakey.
We thought that it would be a good idea to move on after breakfast.

Denboy


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have a Cobra that was fitted by a Cobra installer on behalf of the dealer.

Everything works fine, we have a sensor on 2 lockers, the habitation door, the base van doors and 2 PIR/RF or whatever you call them which look like 2 little microphones used by news reader and the like.

These, I am told, form a bubble within the van and of course if anything enters this space the alarm goes off.

We can turn the internal sensors off when we are in the van by some simple clicks of the remote key fob. The doors will still be armed.

On the same fob there is also a panic alarm by hitting the button the alarm will sound.

We use the fob to switch the alarms off and it automatically unlocks the cab doors.

The Immobiliser is separate and an addition to that fitted by Fiat.

Hope this helps

Regards
Hugh


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Travelbug you say that regarding the Cobra system


> I spent about half an hour on the phone today trying to get confirmation of this, and when I did get the answer wasn't too convinced that it was right!


 yet you seem to be leaning that way because of distance involved, yet you also say of us


> So far Van Bitz have proven to be the best, when I rang them then had answers to all my questions and it only took a couple of minutes to work out what we wanted


 You seem like you may go for a system, that you feel, is an inferior system just because of distance?

If you book through www.outdoorbitz.com you get a free Battery Master installed and you get to chose where you have Strikeback fitted, if you don't want to travel and stay free of charge on Van Bitz's campsite

Difficult one for me this as I don't want to get involved in making direct product comparisons because its not fair or the right place to do so. Have you obtained the relevant information from the suppliers of both systems? You can download the spec for Strikeback in PDF from outdoorbits. Or you can PM me any questions that you may have that remain unanswered

hope this helps, and I hope that you both have a great time in your motorhome whichever system you decide onOutdoorbits


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Eddievanbitz I assume you do not work for the company called Van Bitz's

If you do how the hell you can say "Difficult one for me this as I don't want to get involved in making direct product comparisons because its not fair or the right place to do so"

Can I ask the Moderator to investigate this last post by Eddievanbitz please

H


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Hugh
Eddie does work for Vanbitz and has never denied that in all his posts

Any manufacturer or dealer etc has the free will to come on to MHF and defend their goods or provide information "*if it has been asked for*" but no answer has been forthcoming from the members.

Similar to the other thread for greedy campsite owners where eventually the campsite owner who was charging for dogs had her say (albeit via the members relaying her answer)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yes I do work for Van Bitz which is why I do not hide my name, like so many here. 

I am trying to answer questions honestly and with clarity. I would also point out that I have suggested to the ladies that made the enquiry that they deal with outdoorbits, which will give them freedom to chose any approved installer. So I do not see that I have done anything wrong. If I have it is unwittingly and the moderators will no doubt tell me and amend me posts.

Eddie Jones
Van Bitz


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I think your wrong Nukeman, although I don't doubt Eddievanbitz is telling the truth and meant in good faith it is still wrong.

Most people who write in to these posts, like myself, give views from experience in this instance, the installation of a Corbra alarm system.

Others will write regarding other systems they have had fitted.

Therefore, the originator of this thread can see that the comments are written by fellow motorhomers with experience of their own.

It is then up to the originator to seek a more qualified explanation from people like Eddievanbitz armed with questions/challenges glean from this site.

For someone who has a interest in any service or product to suggest the benefits of their system is wrong.

If Vanbitz, Corbra or anyone else wish to promote their products then this should be done in classifieds or something similar where we can look up the information

I think it is a different issue having someone defend their company, product or service if they have been unfairly attacked/accused but there is no evidence that this thread was doing that of Van Bitz or any other manufacturer

Regards
H


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

OK Hugh

I will rejoin as willy wonka or tricky dicky promote my company with gay abandon (just as I suspect many traders do here) and no one will suspect anything! 

Would that make my posts more trustworthy and truthful? would it be more informative to the person asking the original question? I don't think so, and if you do your daft! 

I have used a motorhome for nearly 20 years and have had just about everyone there is to have from 18 feet to 37 feet, I was away this weekend in the rain and the mud BBQ ing under the awning in the rain and wind like loads of others SO I own Van Bitz as well, so what? so long as I don't turn posts into adverts, state facts and join in when the thread is relevant AND I post as eddievanbitz where is the problem?


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all... all your comments have been very helpful to us, and a decision has been made! (thankfully)...

I think this whole site is excellent and has really helped me over the last few days with some serious motorhome issues. I've now subscribed as well so look forward to being able to return the help shown to me someday to some other 'newbie'.

Thank you once again


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

IMO I wished more traders would post openly, is it not more useful to be able to get to the organ grinder in stead of the monkey, also the added benefit may be a change in policy or what ever, by the company when the boss as direct contact with the public. Of course you may also get a bit of discount. 
I for one think it takes guts for a well known trader to stick his head above the parapet.

Now just think if Mr Brownhills joined.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Oh I have a Cobra yes you can isolate the interior.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I had a Strikeback fitted at one of the agents, Leisurepower in Warrington. Really pleased with the job.

If you put your location we could help you out and point you in the direction of an appropriate fitter. 300 miles from Devon is likely to be the North Midlands?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I agree with takeaflight. I think it was wrong to chastise eddie for his unbiased posting. I would much sooner see dealers post openly.

I have never heard a bad word said about Eddie's products, a bit pricy but you pay for what you get. I know which alarm my next van will have  

peedee


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

BERTHA said:


> Eddievanbitz I assume you do not work for the company called Van Bitz's
> 
> If you do how the hell you can say "Difficult one for me this as I don't want to get involved in making direct product comparisons because its not fair or the right place to do so"
> 
> ...


Hugh

I think Eddie has been both open and helpful, we should be appreciative of expertise offered by those in the industry. The whole point of the forum is to get a range of views. If what he was saying was in contradiction from everyone else then any bias would stand out a mile.

Andy


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have nothing against Eddie at all or the products his company sell in fact if I could afford the whole works I would have installed on our van.

However, I stand by the principle point that although there is nothing wrong with a supplier submitting information I think it needs to be made very clear at the beginning of the post that 
"I am a trader/supplier of the products being discussed here" ................. "in my opinion our product is better because of ....."

Then it is very clear to motorhomers looking for advice that a post has been posted by someone who has a direct interest.
The originator of the thread can decide what to do with the information but might decide to seek advice from a broader range of members to get fairer opinion

Hugh


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

No trader gets special treatment or protection here, but you can take it that I am not against The Van Bitz Strikeback alarm system which If you read through you will find that No-one as a bad word to say about the Product or its operation )


Eddie is not Hiding, or devious, you cant get much more obvious than Eddievanbitz.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hugh

I think to be fair you have made a statement and seem to be digging a deeper hole 



> However, I stand by the principle point that although there is nothing wrong with a supplier submitting information I think it needs to be made very clear at the beginning of the post that
> "I am a trader/supplier of the products being discussed here" ................. "in my opinion our product is better because of .....


" 
Where in my post do I say that my product is better?

As for making plain who I am, I think that the fact I sign on as eddievanbitz and refer to vanbitz as 'us' or 'me' when I do mention them is as transparent as you can get. And I asked that "travelbug" pm'd me if there were any questions that she wanted to ask.

Can you not see that the forum is better for honesty. Ask Nuke (the guy you called Nukeman and said that you thought he was wrong when he explained his rules on his website!) There are any number of traders who hide their identity and say " This product is brilliant" or I always use ABC garage. The fact that you misread NukeAdmins interjection, is a classic example of people reading what they want to read. Nuke was not giving you his opinion, he was explaining the rules of the forum.

There was a post just a few days ago about "Phantom post" which are in effect smash and grab raids from other forums and members of the trade.

10 monkeys chattering away may end up all agreeing with each other but it doesn't mean, that which they agree upon is right or sensible, you need a cross section of experience and knowledge from many sectors of the membership, to end up with a balanced and informed opinion.

I think that the moderators do an excellent job, and they do sort out most if not all improprieties

9600 odd members and I am the only one in the trade? Hmmn I don't think so should we be suspicious of all recommendations? WHo can we trust? Was Orwell right after all? Who is nuke admin? and why is his office number 101 !


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Eddy

Are you now registered with the VSIB, and should people only use VSIB registered companies


----------



## Horsey (May 10, 2005)

Just to throw a little spanner in the works, I have read somewhere that an alarm system fitted to a motorhome has to be suitable for a commercial vehicle, the base of most motorhomes. There has been mention in previous posts of a system designed basically for a car! 

One needs to ensure with ones insurance company that the alarm fitted as a Thatcher approved commercial vehicle alarm,its no good finding out when its to late that it should have been such a system. An insurance company would wriggle I am sure.

I have had a Van Bitz alarm for the last 13 years or so and would not consider anything else. I am in no way related, connected to Van Bitz other than being a satisfied customer. The new small campsite there is superb as well.

Ian Horsfield


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

No, Van Bitz has not applied to join the VSIB There are a number of issues that as a specialist installer ONLY working on motorhomes we are uncomfortable with. We would like to see an independent professional body that has totally impartial vehicle examiners, and no ties with alarm manufacturers.

I am unhappy about the past funding of the VSIB by alarm manufacturers and the manufacturers ability to self certify. :evil: 

I am sure that eventually all these issues will be resolved and there will be an truly independent security system installation accreditation authority, that will have codes of practice for all vehicle groups. such an authority would be worth supporting financially and ethically. Whether this authority will be the VSIB we will have to see.

Thank you to all the other posters that have taken the trouble to support me in this. Please contact us for the usual £100 :lol:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Ian

While i am not fully up to speed with this, i did sometime ago look at the Thatcham web site for clarification on the types of alarm that are approved and for what vehicles. It appeared to my untrained mind that the main reference between Light Commercial and Cars was the imobiliser, and i belive they suggested that those designed for cars would not normally be suitable for diesels ? I'm not sure if that has changed or even if it is still applicable with the introduction of so many diesel cars. But if my interpretaion was correct ?? then the recommendation appeared to be only directed to the imobiliser part of the alarm system and not the total alarm. In my own case when i checked with Thatcham direct they informed me that the imobiliser fitted by Fiat (2004/05 model) met all of there standards for Cat1 and therefore i only needed a 2 to 1 upgrade, i didn't ask at the time whether this 2 to 1 upgrade needed to be suitable for a light commercial as the imobiliser was factory fitted but it would be worth double checking with Thatcham direct as this could or should reduce the price.

The other point was that i asked Thatcham for there recommended installers and was told that they recommended VSIB approved installers and gave me a list in my area. The paragraph below is directly copied from the Thatcham web site :

_Thatcham recommends Vehicle Systems Installation Board (VSIB) approved installers. The VSIB website address is www.vsib.co.uk Tel: 01708 340911._

Link to the page

http://www.thatcham.org/security/index.jsp?page=19

While we have fitted an alarm to our MH, I must add that our insurance company suggested that the discount we could expect next year, _as we had already insured_, was around £25 for having a Cat 1 alarm fitted ? I think this shows what the insurance companies think of alarms ? albeit we have it for our own safety ?. it also makes you wonder why manufactures only fit imobilisers ?? our insurance was happy to insure with just that ?


----------



## Horsey (May 10, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Thank you to all the other posters that have taken the trouble to support me in this. Please contact us for the usual £100 :lol:


Glad to see its gone up from the usual £75.00 to keep abreast of inflation. I trust you will credit the Mastercard as usual ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Can we please consider the originator of this topic, she and her mother wanted information about alarms, we are now drifting off into a full on discussion about who is right and wrong, the originator of this thread is a new member and this is not really what they wanted to be involved in I would think.

Take it elsewhere, start a new thread or better still, let it rest, because it’s nonsense anyway, eddie has done no wrong, he’s been open about things. Hugh if feel that strongly about this issue take it up with Nuke by pm.

MHS…Rob


----------

